# Vomit Aggression?



## themrsb (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a male six month-old GSD/Husky/Lab/God-knows-what mixed breed. I need some suggestions with a weird habit he has. 

He seems to have a sensitive stomach and will sometimes vomit. This usually occurs at night in his crate. If I approach the crate after or as he is vomitting, he snarls and growls. If he vomits outside of his crate, he is easily distracted with a treat so I can clean it up, but in his crate, he becomes aggressive. I am usually able to open the crate door, and he will hear me in the kitchen getting a treat, and come bounding out. But, this evening, it took a lot more encouraging and even as he bounded by me to get to my husband (who had a treat), he was still growly. It was very weird! I assume part of the problem is he feels cornered in the crate. 

If you're wondering why I want him to come out, it's also to try to get him to stop eating it AND to clean up the mess. 

I read this may be a food possession issue, but he doesn't really have that problem with food or treats. Just vomit. He is very mouthy and plays aggressively, but this doesn't seem to be related and we're working on that. 

Any suggestions? Should I just leave it? I've always been told that any growling, snapping, etc is cause for concern and I don't want him to think its OK. 

Thank you!


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

If this kind of thing is happening often (the vomiting I mean), going to the vet to get it checked out would be my priority. 

It does sound like a guarding issue, or discomfort at being cornered in the crate with something he perceives as valuable, but I'd say that should be dealt with after the vomiting problem!


----------



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Every time he throws up, he loses some electrolytes in his stomach contents - I'd let him clean it up so he can regain those lytes, plus the food. Just my opinion, I'm certainly no expert! Then go in and clean after he's finished. Unless there's some foreign object in it of course! Wonder what your vet has had to say about it too, assuming you've had him/her address it.

Yes, you probably should address the guarding, before it gets worse. I think you're 100% correct in wanting to take care of it 
http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/virtual-pet-behaviorist/dog-behavior/food-guarding
One of my favorite websites, tons of good advice, some exercises to do with your dog - if it seems mild enough so you can help him thru it yourself without a behaviorist.


----------



## themrsb (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi, unfortunately, taking him to the vet is not an option. We live in Northern Canada, where there are no vets available, except for a once a year visit. In terms of food guarding, that's what makes this odd and upsetting, there have been certain bones or chews that he has been possessive of, but it's fairly easily managed by offering cheese in place of the current bone/chew (he LOVES cheese!). With the exception of once when he was very young, nothing is at this level of aggression. He had another "episode" last night where he was snapping and growling, and it seems to be getting worse. Its very upsetting, because in that moment, I don't recognise my dog :-( When he had "finished", he would also whine to be let out of the crate, but when I would go to open the door, he would growl and charge. 
I'm also concerned that when he is acting aggressively that offering a piece of cheese as a distraction is, in fact, rewarding the behavior? If I just back off completely, I feel that sends the wrong message to him and also, I don't want him to lay in vomit for the rest of the night
Thanks!


----------

